# [V] kompletten Spielerechner



## darkbrezel (22. Januar 2009)

Nabend.

Da ich in den vergangegen Tagen / Wochen keine Zeit und Lust mehr auf richtiges zocken habe, möchte ich nun meinen Zockerrechner verkaufen.
Folgende Teile sind verbaut.

Mainboard: Asus P5Q Deluxe
Rechnung 31.07.2008, OVP samt sämtlichem Zubehör vorhanden
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a337129.html
115€

CPU: Intel E8500 *e0* Wurde zum testen mit 4,75GHz gebootet und eine Zeit lang mit 4,5GHz bei 1,45V betrieben. Wurde allerdings hauptsächlich mit 4GHz bei 1,16V betrieben.
OVP samt Kühler sowie Rechnung vom 22.09.2008 vorhanden
140€

RAM:   4GB G.Skill DIMM PC2-8000U
Rechnung 18.09.2008 , OVP vorhanden
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a286178.html
30€

Grafikkarte: Sapphire 4850 Toxic.
Rechnung 01.10.2008, OVP mit sämtlichem Zubehör vorhanden
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a348970.html
127€

Netzteil: Enermax MODU 82+ 625W
Rechnung 06.09.2008, OVP samt Zubehör vorhanden
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a312972.html
100€

Festplatte: Samsung F1 640GB
Rechnung 25.07.2008 vorhanden
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a321330.html
40€

DVD-Brenner: Samsung SH-S223Q
Rechnung 31.07.2008 vorhanden
20€

Lüftersteuerung: ZALMAN ZM-MFC2
Sämtliches Zubehör und OVP vorhanden
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a247011.html
25€

Gehäuse: Silverstone Temjin TJ-07 (schwarz mit Windowkit)
Rechnung 31.07.2008 vorhanden
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a298439.html
220€

Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 223BW
Rechnung 26.01.2008, Zubehör vorhanden
Leichte Kratzer im Lack (nur bei genauem Hinsehen sichtbar)
145€

Tastatur: Logitech G15 refresh
Rechnung 04.11.2007 vorhanden
40€


Auf Wunsch gibt es Windows Vista Ultimate SB gegen einen Aufpreis von 100€ dabei.

Die Teile befinden sich alle in einem einwandfreiem Zustand.
Alle notwendigen Kabel sind vorhanden.

Die Preise sind alle exkl. Versand!

Abholung in Wuppertal möglich!

*Am liebsten komplett Verkauf! Einzelteilverkauf erst, wenn für 90% der Teile ein Käufer gefunden wurde.*

Alternativ kann auch eine Wasserkühlung erworben werden:

- Pumpe: Laing DDC-1T + Laing DDC Plexi Aufsatz
- Radiator: XSPC RS360 Black + 3 Yate Loon D12SL-12 (120mm Lüfter)
- CPU-Kühler: EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme
- Ausgleichsbehälter: EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES 250 Rev. 2
- Thermosensor mit Display G1/4
- Messing Kugelhahn G1/4
- T-Stück G1/4
- Anschraubtüllen G1/4
- Anschraubtüllen G1/4 90°drehbar

Rechnung vom 28.07.2008 vorhanden

WaKü 220€ inkl. Versand


Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## darkbrezel (24. Januar 2009)

RAM, Festplatte und Monitor sind weg


----------



## darkbrezel (25. Januar 2009)

Cpu und Mainboard ebenfalls weg


----------

